# REAKTOR?! Any thoughts for cinematic & trailer producers?!



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

Do you guys find REAKTOR worth learning when it comes to cinematic pads and trailer effects? I find most of its factory library synths are aimed towards EDM, Soul, and R&B genres. It is a massive product because it's actually a platform to craft sounds by using different instruments, not just making sounds from one synth. I am afraid I will not be able to have the time and energy to learn it.

What do you think?!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 22, 2020)

Is there something you feel is missing from your current line-up that is stopping you to from achieving your current goals? That should make it easier to answer.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Is there something you feel is missing from your current line-up that is stopping you to from achieving your current goals? That should make it easier to answer.



No, there is nothing missing in my current project. I am just trying to utilize every single cinematic product in Komplete 12 UCE as much as I can to benefit from the money that I've thrown in this bundle. So, before I get involved in the REAKTOR learning path, I want to ask first if it's worth it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 22, 2020)

There's a whole bunch of free Reaktor instruments in the Reaktor community. Some are aimed at film/classical composers. You could start buy trying a few out and see if you even like what can be made with it. 





__





REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com





I searched on strings and found this:





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

@dzilizzi Thanks for sharing this, I will check them out! Downloaded Serenade.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> @dzilizzi Thanks for sharing this, I will check them out! Downloaded Serenade.


I haven't played with too many of them. But, like you, I've been wondering about if it is worth learning it right now, for me. Then I start playing with Kontakt instruments and forget. Massive is another I haven't really gotten into. Absynth, however, is very usable and has a lot of great presets.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I haven't played with too many of them. But, like you, I've been wondering about if it is worth learning it right now, for me. Then I start playing with Kontakt instruments and forget. Massive is another I haven't really gotten into. Absynth, however, is very usable and has a lot of great presets.



I know FM8 inside out now. Just wanna learn another synth and add more under my belt. Synths are fun when it comes to creating your own sounds. I think Absynth is my next stop but just wanted to take a look at REAKTOR. It' huuuge!


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

I am reading the manuals of REAKTOR blocks, factory library, and factory selection R2. I think I am going to uninstall the selection R2 because they already include synths from the main factory library. Just wanna know the difference between blocks and the factory library. Confusing! lol


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I know FM8 inside out now. Just wanna learn another synth and add more under my belt. Synths are fun when it comes to creating your own sounds. I think Absynth is my next stop but just wanted to take a look at REAKTOR. It' huuuge!


It is good to learn how to use them all just to have them available. I personally can't handle a lot of the synth waves (the sine drives me batty), so I have to usually start with a preset. But some people make some great sounds out of these things.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> No, there is nothing missing in my current project. I am just trying to utilize every single cinematic product in Komplete 12 UCE as much as I can to benefit from the money that I've thrown in this bundle.



Unless you calculate the KUCE on a unit-by-unit basis, you could easily see Reaktor as a freebie; That is, if you didn't want to feel guilty about shelving it for a little while.

Reaktor ensembles could definitely find their way into the kind of work you are doing. There are a lot of ensembles that favour the wild 'n' whacky, which would definitely make good sound-design fodder. Interesting fx options, also.



HarmonyCore said:


> So, before I get involved in the REAKTOR learning path, I want to ask first if it's worth it.



Reaktor is something that can reward various levels of understanding. You could get lost down a huge hole, if you decided to learn how to build instruments, but you can easily benefit from just drag-and-dropping ensembles and experimenting.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I personally can't handle a lot of the synth waves (the sine drives me batty)



Well, the real fun for me is when I use the several waveforms in FM8. There are actually sounds that cannot be created by only the sine wave. For example, I learned that percussive drum sounds are created by blending sine with sawtooth and triangle waves.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> Reaktor ensembles could definitely find their way into the kind of work you are doing.



Good that you said that because a huge product like this MUST deliver cinematic vibes to my projects. I just lazy! hehe It's just overwhelming me! 

I think I am gonna start with Absynth!

Thank you guys! Stay safe please!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 22, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Good that you said that because a huge product like this MUST deliver cinematic vibes to my projects. I just lazy! hehe It's just overwhelming me!
> 
> I think I am gonna start with Absynth!
> 
> Thank you guys! Stay safe please!



A sampled toilet-flush can deliver cinematic vibes if it's processed properly 

Learning Absynth might be a good idea. However, I think you are missing the fact that Reaktor doesn't have to be this all-or-nothing deep-dive. Loads of ensembles that you can just load up, twist a few knobs, render-to-audio or just play in live. You don't have to only wear clothes you made yourself, or only cook with ingredients you've grown in your garden. Just enjoy some of the rich, diverse sounds that others have made.

And before you go trundling through the free user library (You know about that, right), I'd recommend checking out 'Prism', 'Form' and 'Molekular'.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Oct 22, 2020)

el-bo said:


> A sampled toilet-flush can deliver cinematic vibes if it's processed properly



Yes, I agree! Last week, I recorded my microwave sound, import it to Cubase, tweaked EQ, added compression, long reverb, and I got a nice trailer riser effect! haha So yeah, you can sample anything. 



el-bo said:


> Learning Absynth might be a good idea. However, I think you are missing the fact that Reaktor doesn't have to be this all-or-nothing deep-dive. Loads of ensembles that you can just load up, twist a few knobs, render-to-audio or just play in live. You don't have to only wear clothes you made yourself, or only cook with ingredients you've grown in your garden. Just enjoy some of the rich, diverse sounds that others have made.



You're right! I will definitely enjoy others' sounds. Such a large community for just REAKTOR. Impressive! I will make myself busy with Absynth now and approach this beast when I am done. Thanks el-bo


----------

